# Symptoms of Laryngeal Paralysis and/or Mega Esophagas



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For those of you that have experience in either of these issues with your dogs, would you mind posting the earliest symptoms that you noticed that caused you to seek a diagnosis? Thank you. oops just noticed the word esophagus is a typo and I can't correct the title.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my friends dog would regurgitate (versus vomit)...food would bounce back up with no retching sounds...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In LP typically you hear hoarse, raspy breathing, and a hoarse bark. I think the breathing is noticed first.
As Mary said, in ME they regurgitate their food.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

like barb says, a raspy kind of breathing with a bark that sounds hoarse, also a kind of gagging sound once in a while


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, LP starts as a raspy panting breathing after exertion or during hot weather. It can also be a hoarse bark and gagging.

One way I've heard it described is the old dog breathing. If you hear this starting, I would start precautions - raised water & feeding bowls, no collars, no exercise in the heat or cold, no swimming etc.

This is what killed my Rowdy. There comes a point where surgery may be needed either as a prevention for emergency or as an emergency measure. My Rowdy went in for tie-back surgery and aspirated during recovery, had aspiration pneumonia by the following day - he never came home.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Sage has mild LP (I won't do surgery on a 14 year old, so I haven't bothered to pursue it). His started out with random gagging/hacking progressing to basically no bark. He has also had a bout of aspiration pneumonia. Luckily he has no interest in any form of exercise, so it doesn't really affect his day to day life.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Anne - you are scaring me.....why are you asking about this if you are OK with me asking??


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bea Lee had mild ME most of her life. Raising her bowl and soaking her kibble kept things under control. We had to be really careful she didn't drink a whole lot right after she ate, that's what really caused problems. When she got older, she would make this reverse sneeze type sound if she didn't sleep with her head elevated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> Anne - you are scaring me.....why are you asking about this if you are OK with me asking??


I'm concerned that Toby is starting to stop barking mid bark and gag/gasp, as if it is hurting him. He also gags now, since his cataract surgery. It's enough that my radar is now on alert. At first I thought it might be a tracheal irritation from being tubed during his cataract surgery- he didn't bark for over a week after that and it is rare for him not to talk to us. Then I thought perhaps the Rimadyl was causing some acid reflux (he burps now). We stopped the Rimadyl and added pepcid and it improved, but now it's become more frequent again....and unfortunately he's now back on Rimadyl for an orthopedic injury.  If his lameness doesn't improve by Tuesday we are doing a light sedation to radiograph him and the vet said they can tube him and look at his trachea at that time. He's also a regurgitator of food from time to time. I'm concerned, worried, stressed now on so many levels.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Anne, you have been through so much, and now this, too. I hope it turns out to be nothing.
Just a really wild thought, maybe a mild case of kennel cough or an URI that he picked up at one of the vet visits?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep us posted on Toby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne, when I first saw this, I thought perhaps it was for the primer you're working on. So sorry to hear about Toby..... praying it's nothing and will resolve itself.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Anne, you have been through so much, and now this, too. I hope it turns out to be nothing.
> Just a really wild thought, maybe a mild case of kennel cough or an URI that he picked up at one of the vet visits?


I don't think it's KC, because it only happens with barking and excitement....but...his bordatella is due this month and hubby just told me Toby's nose is running....

On the other hand, this horse barking/stopping mid-bark has been going on since the surgery. 

He's a mystery and it's breaking my heart.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

With Sage I never felt like it hurt him to bark. It's just very quiet and hoarse sounding, but he still does it plenty! And his was a very slow progression. Probably 3-4 years.

I wonder if his tonsils are inflamed or something, since it seems like it hurts him?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe it was from the tube during surgery and will heal. I am praying for all of you! Poor Toby.

Max had ongoing coughing, vomiting white foam and was wrongly diagnosed with kennel cough. He then went to vomiting his food and having aspiration pneumonia.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really hope he's just still got a sore throat from the tubing!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate to hijack, but this thread seems like a good place to ask...

Flora occasionally has these moments where, after eating a treat or even just out of the blue, she will start sort of gagging or doing that kind of head bobbing thing a dog does before it vomits. She never vomits, and it only lasts a couple of seconds or so, but I've always wondered what in hell's bells she's doing. This happens frequently - several times a week.

It almost sounds like she's struggling to breathe or something, like she has something in her throat, but she never seems panicked or anything. Could this be related to LP or is she just a silly dog? Her barking and breathing are otherwise completely normal.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> With Sage I never felt like it hurt him to bark. It's just very quiet and hoarse sounding, but he still does it plenty! And his was a very slow progression. Probably 3-4 years.
> 
> I wonder if his tonsils are inflamed or something, since it seems like it hurts him?


How can a veterinarian check the tonsils? Is it a sedated procedure where they stick a tube down to examine? That's what I'd like to avoid if at all possible....

His surgery was exactly 9 weeks ago. Is it common for a dog to have soreness or irritation from a tube that far out? We had him on continuous rimadyl, then the burping started and we cut that and started the pepcid and the burping went away for the most part. I'm wondering if the Rimadyl caused upper GI symptoms to flare and he's just not recovering from them quickly enough. He was off rimadyl for almost 2 weeks, but we started it yesterday due to his lameness in his left front limb. His vet added dissolved sucralfate to the mix to help coat his throat and stomach. 

I sure wish he could talk and tell me exactly what is bothering him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I hate to hijack, but this thread seems like a good place to ask...
> 
> Flora occasionally has these moments where, after eating a treat or even just out of the blue, she will start sort of gagging or doing that kind of head bobbing thing a dog does before it vomits. She never vomits, and it only lasts a couple of seconds or so, but I've always wondered what in hell's bells she's doing. This happens frequently - several times a week.
> 
> It almost sounds like she's struggling to breathe or something, like she has something in her throat, but she never seems panicked or anything. Could this be related to LP or is she just a silly dog? Her barking and breathing are otherwise completely normal.


Actually it's not a hijack. We saw that towards the very end of our first Golden's life (he was 12) and we were suspecting some sort of tracheal injury at that time as well. We saw the exact same thing you describe.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> How can a veterinarian check the tonsils? Is it a sedated procedure where they stick a tube down to examine? That's what I'd like to avoid if at all possible....


Especially if they are inflamed you can see them if you open the mouth wide (no sedation needed).


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I hate to hijack, but this thread seems like a good place to ask...
> 
> Flora occasionally has these moments where, after eating a treat or even just out of the blue, she will start sort of gagging or doing that kind of head bobbing thing a dog does before it vomits. She never vomits, and it only lasts a couple of seconds or so, but I've always wondered what in hell's bells she's doing. This happens frequently - several times a week.
> 
> It almost sounds like she's struggling to breathe or something, like she has something in her throat, but she never seems panicked or anything. Could this be related to LP or is she just a silly dog? Her barking and breathing are otherwise completely normal.


I'd have to see it to know exactly what it looks like, but Sage's gagging/hacking was pretty much out of the blue, never when eating. It is kind of like clearing the throat with a hack at the end (*you'd* probably have to see a video to picture it just right!). I hear a lot of old dogs make that sound and they didn't seem to progress to LP, so maybe it's just something that dogs do as they get older?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am really suspecting the Rimadyl. Can you use something else? Deramax maybe. This is just killing me (You too, I'm sure) that he keeps having problems.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> I'd have to see it to know exactly what it looks like, but Sage's gagging/hacking was pretty much out of the blue, never when eating. It is kind of like clearing the throat with a hack at the end (*you'd* probably have to see a video to picture it just right!). I hear a lot of old dogs make that sound and they didn't seem to progress to LP, so maybe it's just something that dogs do as they get older?


Yes, but Flora is only JUST 3 years old... 

I'm going to not stress out about it and just chalk it up to Flora's weirdo behavior. I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being something like LP, but I'm not going to get myself all worried about it until it becomes a problem. 

I wish I could film it, but it happens so randomly and only for a couple of seconds that I'd have to be really lucky. That and I'd have to own a camera... :


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Yes, but Flora is only JUST 3 years old...
> 
> I'm going to not stress out about it and just chalk it up to Flora's weirdo behavior. I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being something like LP, but I'm not going to get myself all worried about it until it becomes a problem.
> 
> I wish I could film it, but it happens so randomly and only for a couple of seconds that I'd have to be really lucky. That and I'd have to own a camera... :


Do you know if she has had a lot of water before she does this. Bae Lee's started when she was very young too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> Especially if they are inflamed you can see them if you open the mouth wide (no sedation needed).


Thanks. Yesterday was an emergency visit for the lameness issue but he has an appointment already set for next Tuesday at his veterinary clinic for acupuncture (for his eye pressures, lame leg/foot and overall "chi") and a possible sedated radiograph session. I'll see if the vet can convince him to open wide and bark "aaaah". 

He's more alert this afternoon, and still mostly quiet. He did grab the end of the bedroom run and upturn it a small amount, not with his normal gusto, but he must feel well enough to do that at least.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> I'd have to see it to know exactly what it looks like, but Sage's gagging/hacking was pretty much out of the blue, never when eating. It is kind of like clearing the throat with a hack at the end (*you'd* probably have to see a video to picture it just right!). I hear a lot of old dogs make that sound and they didn't seem to progress to LP, so maybe it's just something that dogs do as they get older?


Interesting. Our old guy developed a "smoker's hack" around 13, which we thought was probably the beginning of the hemangio invading his lungs...but perhaps it was progression of LP. The first time I heard it I thought some old guy had broken into the house, scared the tar out of me!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Do you know if she has had a lot of water before she does this. Bae Lee's started when she was very young too.



No, it just comes out of no where. Sometimes it's after she's had a dry treat, sometimes it's just when she's laying on the bed with me and it comes out of the blue. She never seems distressed... I rub her belly when it happens and she comes out of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am really suspecting the Rimadyl. Can you use something else? Deramax maybe. This is just killing me (You too, I'm sure) that he keeps having problems.


Me too. I will certainly ask if we end up keeping him on it past next Tuesday at his next vet visit with his regular vet (he has an ophthalmology appt the day before--he needs his own Google calendar). I think she decided to prescribe the Rimadyl due to the fact the ophthalmologist thought it was the best thing for eye inflammation (I'll ask the ophthalmologist about Deramax Monday). To be on the safe side she prescribed the dissolved sucralfate to coat the upper GI system. 

Is it possible sucralfate will help inflammed tonsils too? 

Yes, it's killing me too stressing about him and his long term health. I appreciate the concern so much. I just want him happy and healthy again.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Claire's Friend that it sounds like the Rimadyl may be causing some gastric distress.

kdmarsh, could she be reverse sneezing?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tiny has done that pretty much her whole life, we never did figure out what's going on. The vet never found anything wrong. She's almost 15, and it never progressed to anything. Hers is definitely NOT a reverse sneeze, I call it a throat spasm. It seems like it will happen a lot for a couple of days, and then not again for a while. 
It's just one of those things with her!



kdmarsh said:


> No, it just comes out of no where. Sometimes it's after she's had a dry treat, sometimes it's just when she's laying on the bed with me and it comes out of the blue. She never seems distressed... I rub her belly when it happens and she comes out of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ours didn't sound like the video either...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Yes, but Flora is only JUST 3 years old...
> 
> I'm going to not stress out about it and just chalk it up to Flora's weirdo behavior. I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being something like LP, but I'm not going to get myself all worried about it until it becomes a problem.
> 
> I wish I could film it, but it happens so randomly and only for a couple of seconds that I'd have to be really lucky. That and I'd have to own a camera... :


LP is almost always an older dog disease, so I wouldn't worry about it with Flora then! It's probably just her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Praying for Toby.


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

I unfortunately have had experience with both. My 12 year golden Tristan was diagnosed with megaesophagus after developing aspiration pneumonia. Unfortunately he did not survive the AP. In hindsight he had started having some mild regurgitation. Just kind of burped and spit up a little fluid. My 12 year old golden Fletcher has laryngeal paralysis. It started with a change in his bark. I also started noticing his breathing had started to get noisier with exercise. He had an episode of respiratory distress with stridor on a walk on a not particularly hot but very humid day. That required hospitalization over night at an emergency clinic. He had a unilateral tieback surgery last April and has done well. He did have aspiration pneumonia about 2 weeks after the surgery but was treated promptly and recovered. It is a big surgery and must be done by a surgeon who specializing in doing that type of surgery. It did take him a while to recover mainly because with LP these dogs seem to have a problem with rear end weakness and it took him a while to regain his strength. No matter what happens I do not regret having the surgery because at least now he can breath comfortably.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> My Tiny has done that pretty much her whole life, we never did figure out what's going on. The vet never found anything wrong. She's almost 15, and it never progressed to anything. Hers is definitely NOT a reverse sneeze, I call it a throat spasm. It seems like it will happen a lot for a couple of days, and then not again for a while.
> It's just one of those things with her!


YES - a throat spasm, that is definitely what I would call it!! It's so weird but it doesn't seem to bother her at all. I'm glad to read that it never bothered your Tiny, that makes me feel a little better. Although I am going to youtube a reverse sneeze to make sure it's not that. 

ETA - no, not reverse sneezing. What Flora does isn't nearly as dramatic. I'll chalk it up as a throat spasm.

Fwiw, Carmella was diagnosed with mild LP when she was older. It never progressed beyond her having some funny sounding breathing. I hope Toby never has any issues with it and he ends up like Carmella.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, Toby has frequently regurgitated his morning breakfast shortly after eating it, but I attributed it to him acting like a crazy maniac and doing zoomies. I spoke to the vet about it and she suggested the 3 meals, one being right before bedtime and it resolved. We haven't had a full blown breakfast regurgitation since starting the 3rd meal. We also started feeding him in Kongs and moistening some kibble in the bowl to just slow him down. 

What I was hearing with him after the surgery was barking, suddenly stopping mid bark, gasping, gulping and coughing. He was also burping, for the first time in his life. The burping stopped with the Pepcid thankfully and it's been a couple of weeks. He's quieter on Tramadol, but he has let out a couple of barks today and they are sounding normal. I'm leaning towards acid reflux issues right now, probably due to the after effects of the surgery and the Rimadyl stirring things up digestively.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just seeing this.
I have no experience with either condition, but I sure hope you're right and it's just some acid reflux.
Glad to hear that his barks are sounding normal today, and it's good that the 3 meals are helping!

They do make us worry, don't they?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> No, it just comes out of no where. Sometimes it's after she's had a dry treat, sometimes it's just when she's laying on the bed with me and it comes out of the blue. She never seems distressed... I rub her belly when it happens and she comes out of it pretty quickly.


Sounds like she may be doing a reverse sneeze.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

We believe our Bailey has a mild case of LP more because we have ruled everything else out. We have not sedated her to have them scope her throat as she will be 15 years old in about a week.

She does just about anything that she cares to do-and cares is the operative word! lol 

She pants very heavy but never did the hoarse barking. When she wants to bark, she can bark with the best of them! 

In the OP's case, I would suggest a different pain reliever. Maybe tramadol or something else. A lot of our dogs have had some strange reactions to Rimadyl-everything from severe GI upsets(vomiting) to almost seizures. We no longer give any of our dogs Rimadyl for anything. There are lots of drugs out there that you could try.

It also seems like everyone all over the country is complaining about KC outbreaks so I certainly wouldn't rule that out, either.

Good luck and thinking good thoughts for you!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up, with my heart in my throat as I read about this new problem for Toby. 

Here is a link to a site with a lot of useful information about megaesophagus, including a feeding technique that allows the dog to have a pretty normal life: Canine Megaesophagus, Aspiration Pneumonia & Myasthenia Gravis. 

I hope and pray that this is just passing irritation, not a chronic condition.

Big hugs and lots of prayers for you and Toby,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

An update: It seems that Pepcid and Sucralfate, and the elimination of Rimadyl, are giving me big clues that Toby either has/had an irritated throat from the tube they inserted during the cataract surgery (9+ weeks ago now) or he developed acid reflux issues from being on the Rimadyl for the anti-inflammatory benefits to his eyes. Whatever the cause, Toby seems to be doing better now, even though we are keeping him quiet and inside most of the time. He's barked a few times and it's no longer raspy and he doesn't stop mid-bark and swallow/gag/gasp. His limp is gone as far as I can tell so there isn't a need for the Rimadyl now for that separate issue. He is off Tramadol now as well and doesn't seem to be in pain. 

Tomorrow I will discuss anti-inflammatory options with his ophthalmologist, in terms of those drugs that will not have an adverse impact on his ocular pressures. Once I get an idea of an acceptable substitute for Rimadyl, I will discuss it with his regular veterinarian for prescribing in the future when he needs an anti-inflammatory. My hope is we can stop them for his eyes and not need them for anything else for a very long time. 

I can't keep him on the Sucralfate forever, and I'll keep you posted about any type of regression once we take him off of it tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!! Glad to hear that he's doing better!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad to hear he is better!!! Megaesophagus is so horrendous.. so relieved.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm really glad to hear it was perhaps just the Rimadyl. Casey had ME and it was definitely difficult and stressful on my parents and of course, on the dog. Hugs for Toby.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

That is great news! 

Our dear Buckskin developed LP in the last year of his life (age 13). It started with a hoarse bark and eventually no sound at all. After consulting with our vet we chose not to treat it because he had so many other health issues at that point that it seemed minor in comparison. If we had it to do over again we would do the same; but with a young dog who was otherwise healthy it would make sense to treat LP.

Last week when Nugget at that piece of metal (which was lodged in his esophagus) the vet feared that her treatment would cause extreme soreness. He bounced back quickly but I can really understand how an irritated esophagus can be miserable for a dog. It sounds like Toby is in the right hands and will be fine. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is telling me and showing me that he does not need sedated x-rays on Tuesday- he's done zoomies twice today and he also barked at me with his full bark and no gasps, gulps or anything. I will call the vet tomorrow and let them know we won't be doing the x-rays. To see him zoom at almost 8 years of age makes me so happy! No limp afterwards either!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is telling me and showing me that he does not need sedated x-rays on Tuesday- he's done zoomies twice today and he also barked at me with his full bark and no gasps, gulps or anything. I will call the vet tomorrow and let them know we won't be doing the x-rays. To see him zoom at almost 8 years of age makes me so happy! No limp afterwards either!


This is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you.

I remember my utter joy when Charlie did a zoomie or two during the last year of his life. That's at 12+ years old!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, that's great news! I'm so glad to hear that he's doing better!


----------



## NZnikrs (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi all! I have just joined this forum so feel free to correct me if I bend any rules. I am from New Zealand and 2 weeks ago my 6year old girl was diagnosed with ME and a side order of aspiration pneumonia. I am totally heart broken. Due to the fact that we are a relatively small country, I am struggling to find much out about this condition. To put it into perspective for you, for our vet who is early 50's, this is only the 3rd case he has ever diagnosed. I was told at diagnosis that there is no operation that can be done, which baffles the hell out of me (if they can fix cancer, then why can't they fix this?)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to read your girls dx.

If she gets over the aspiration pneumonia (my Rowdy was on continuous antibiotics and other meds, 3 sets of oxygen tubes, therapy to try to clear his lungs, cooling packs, etc-- so intensive in hospital 24/7 care), there is something called a Bailey Chair that works for a lots of dogs Bailey Chairs for dogs, canine megaesophagus, megaesop

No swimming, no collars, being careful with food & drink and possibly testing for and treating an underlying thyroid condition.

The pneumonia is the first and most critical hurdle you have facing you and I wish you joy!!


----------



## NZnikrs (Jun 3, 2015)

Kohi has been on mess for the pneumonia for 2 weeks, no sign of improvement :'( how do you keep a water dog out of the water when you live on the coastline???? Have read about the baileys chair, but more than anything I would love to find a vet here in NZ that has lots of knowledge and experience with this horrible disorder. She is losing so much weight and literally sleeps non stop now :'(


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NZnikrs said:


> Kohi has been on mess for the pneumonia for 2 weeks, no sign of improvement :'( how do you keep a water dog out of the water when you live on the coastline???? Have read about the baileys chair, but more than anything I would love to find a vet here in NZ that has lots of knowledge and experience with this horrible disorder. She is losing so much weight and literally sleeps non stop now :'(




I am so sorry to hear this about your poor girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kobi*

So sorry to hear of what you and Kobi are going through.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is she in a 24/7 facility where they give meds intravenously? Where her temp and vitals are monitored? Is she receiving oxygen? 2 weeks sounds like a long time - while it means she is fighting this horrible condition it also sounds like she is tiring/weakening. Perhaps the vets on this board can give more insight, but I would have her in a vet hospital.

Once she recovers, she has to be kept out of the water .. it is a matter of life or death. Harness her while near water and keep her out. Aspiration pneumonia is horrible and if she recovers from this bout, you need to do all you can to prevent it happening again .. sorry if this sounds ominous but I would hate to see one more dog on this Earth suffer as my Rowdy did. 



NZnikrs said:


> Kohi has been on mess for the pneumonia for 2 weeks, no sign of improvement :'( how do you keep a water dog out of the water when you live on the coastline???? Have read about the baileys chair, but more than anything I would love to find a vet here in NZ that has lots of knowledge and experience with this horrible disorder. She is losing so much weight and literally sleeps non stop now :'(


----------



## Chupi (May 11, 2014)

*We have problems with esophagus*

My girl is suffering from acid reflux from few days after her spay surgery (more than two years ago). She began doing like Charlie and Bea Lee, licking, gulping, gagging when drinking a lot.
We spent a lot of money to obtain diagnosis (first kenel cough, tonsilitis, gastritis...)
Sadly I think it becomes a chronic condition once it begins. (We did an endoscope and saw reflux esophagitis)
Una has been taking prilosec, sucralfate, Reglan, famotidine.
Now she is only on separated meals and some famotidine on and off.
I have to say that she is low hypothyroid or borderline and takes eutirox, her levels are ok and her reflux disease is more manageable.
I want to perform a barium contrast to see how her esophagus is doing but I dont want put stress her anymore, she was a girl very happy on the vet and now she is always scared there (obviously), but Im worried about megaesophagus due to a chronic esophagitis, and the pain she may suffer...


----------



## NZnikrs (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi again all,
Well, sorry I have not been back on to reply to your posts/comments (I forgot my log in details). 
.........so, we have had a wee bit of good news this morning, the pneumonia is starting to "clear" (not too sure if that is the correct term to use, but you get what I mean) YAY!!!! Poor Kohi though, both front legs shaved, big patches of fur fallen out, but it was nice to see her looking far more alert !!!! !!!!!!!!!! I will put up some pics of the brat once I figure out how to......


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Chupi said:


> My girl is suffering from acid reflux from few days after her spay surgery (more than two years ago). She began doing like Charlie and Bea Lee, licking, gulping, gagging when drinking a lot.
> We spent a lot of money to obtain diagnosis (first kenel cough, tonsilitis, gastritis...)
> Sadly I think it becomes a chronic condition once it begins. (We did an endoscope and saw reflux esophagitis)
> Una has been taking prilosec, sucralfate, Reglan, famotidine.
> ...


 Chupi, please start a new thread with your info, that way you will probably get more responses. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Chupi said:


> My girl is suffering from acid reflux from few days after her spay surgery (more than two years ago). She began doing like Charlie and Bea Lee, licking, gulping, gagging when drinking a lot.
> We spent a lot of money to obtain diagnosis (first kenel cough, tonsilitis, gastritis...)
> Sadly I think it becomes a chronic condition once it begins. (We did an endoscope and saw reflux esophagitis)
> Una has been taking prilosec, sucralfate, Reglan, famotidine.
> ...


 I did want to tell you that my boy has gone through two barium swallows to see if there was something swallowing-related that was causing his perpetual bloat problem, but nothing was found. But he managed to come through the procedure with no problems. If you feel you are seeing improvement in her condition with her current feeding regime and the famotidine, and if you and your vet probably wouldn't treat it any more aggressively than you already have been, you may want to hold off for awhile to see how things go. You can always do the barium swallow in the future. I would encourage you to discuss this in detail with your vet. Good luck. (My boy also does not like to go to the vet.)


----------



## Chupi (May 11, 2014)

*Thanks a lot*



tikiandme said:


> I did want to tell you that my boy has gone through two barium swallows to see if there was something swallowing-related that was causing his perpetual bloat problem, but nothing was found. But he managed to come through the procedure with no problems. If you feel you are seeing improvement in her condition with her current feeding regime and the famotidine, and if you and your vet probably wouldn't treat it any more aggressively than you already have been, you may want to hold off for awhile to see how things go. You can always do the barium swallow in the future. I would encourage you to discuss this in detail with your vet. Good luck. (My boy also does not like to go to the vet.)


Thanks a lot for your response!
My vet at the moment wants to treat symptoms and wait, but I'm an easy scared mum. Hope we are on the right way.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I completely understand you being scared and worried for your girl. I'm the same way with my boy. I hope Una gets better and has no need for any more tests.


----------

